# Author slags Canadian Military



## brian8thch (8 Sep 2009)

Men and Women in the Canadian Armed forces are within the elite of any group of people in the western world and are among the bravest, most loyal, best outfitted, best led, most humanitarian and toughest soliders, sailors and airmen anywhere in the world.
So why would a British author, inventing an American war hero, feel that he should lie about men and women at arms and Canadian treatment of US deserters?
Lee Child (Alias Jim Grant did exactly this last year in his novel "Nothing to Lose".
It tells impossible and implausible stories about a fictional US MP named Maj (Ret'd)Jack Reacher.
Nothing to Lose is not the best in the series - it's boring and the plot quite unclear - is it about Uranium, Awols, or recovering bodies burnt to ash.
But the biggest problem I have is one statement that is insulting to Canada's armed forces and the other - on which much of the plot depends - is incorrect to the extreme.
Page 391 of the Paperback "Canada's Army is 3 men and a dog. The probably keep their stuff forever."

Our army, of course, is a fully functional and outfitted rapid deployment force that uses the same things as the rest of the NATO forces and mostly supplies and maintains their own battle tanks, LAVs, and associated technology. In the Afstan conflict 128 young Canadian servicemen and women have died. Fewer than the US and UK but many more than any other nato partner. It is the Americans, British and Canadians that are fighting the Taliban on their home field. 

On page 456 "Canada. Reacher said. That's why Lucy wasn't worried about me following her. It wouldn't do any good. It's a sovereign nation, and they're offering asylum up there."

This is wrong in fact, if not a lie.

Canada has not provided asylum to a single AWOL American soldier. We abscribe to the UN regulation on refugees and those American soldiers that crossed the border illegally and registered as refugees were all given due process (per the UN directive), found not to have valid cases and were deported to the USA to face US military justice.

i have no idea where this plot line came from. Did it come from Southpark? A google search could have revealed an accurate perspective on this.

It's up there with Janet Neapolitano stating that the 911 bombers came from Canada. Which of course none of them did.

Supporters of the CAF may wish to take this into account before they purchase one of this author's books. I doubt that this writer has even a scare on his body from performign physical exertion, yet he dares insult our men and women at arms.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Sep 2009)

It is a fiction book, I think you are getting worked up over nothing.  It is your right, if it was a non-fiction book I would be concerned but a piece of fiction nothing to lose sleep over.  

This is just my opinion.


----------



## navymich (8 Sep 2009)

brian8thch said:
			
		

> i have no idea where this plot line came from.



It's called FICTION.  Author's choice where the info comes from.  

When I read your post title, I was expecting some serious news article or something to that effect.  I personally like this author.  I don't recall reading this particular book yet, but it certainly won't turn me off of reading him.  Kind of got a chuckle out of it.

BTW, careful if you happen to watch 'The Simpsons'....they are notorious for bashing the Canadians.  Quick!  Call the Press!  :


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Sep 2009)

airmich said:
			
		

> It's called FICTION.  Author's choice where the info comes from.
> 
> When I read your post title, I was expecting some serious news article or something to that effect.  I personally like this author.  I don't recall reading this particular book yet, but it certainly won't turn me off of reading him.  Kind of got a chuckle out of it.
> 
> BTW, careful if you happen to watch 'The Simpsons'....they are notorious for bashing the Canadians.  Quick!  Call the Press!  :



Don't watch How I Met Your Mother either, it's one long Canada slagfest.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Sep 2009)

brian8thch said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Supporters of the CAF may wish to take this into account before they purchase one of this author's books ...




Well, you have just given him a lot of free, and quite unnecessary, publicity.


----------



## mariomike (8 Sep 2009)

brian8thch said:
			
		

> Page 391 of the Paperback "Canada's Army is 3 men and a dog."



That's an old one. I read that it was used at a briefing in 1942 to 70 Squadron: "Piece of cake tonight, chaps. Last time I was over Mannheim it was only defended by two men and a dog."


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2009)

brian8thch said:
			
		

> Canada has not provided asylum to a single AWOL American soldier. We abscribe to the UN regulation on refugees and those American soldiers that crossed the border illegally and registered as refugees were all given due process (per the UN directive), found not to have valid cases and were deported to the USA to face US military justice.



Canada's history dates back to well before last month's news if you didnt know. There still are draft-dodgers from the Vietnam war living in Canada.


----------



## GAP (8 Sep 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Canada's history dates back to well before last month's news if you didnt know. There still are draft-dodgers from the Vietnam war living in Canada.



3 that I know of that went through boot camp with me and headed straight for Canada on their first leave......they aren't poor little people done over by the state, they're cowards.


----------

